# 2012 NBA Draft Thread



## 29380

Tomorrow on ESPN at 7:30 EST​


----------



## NzaMcDza

Anyone have a stream for this? ESPN aren't showing it over here because it clashes with an MLB game!


----------



## Nimreitz

First Row Sports. As usual. Shocked some people still don't know about it.


----------



## MemphisX

Greatest thing about the NBA draft, in 2 weeks you get to see them in summer league.


----------



## Nimreitz

I just want to take this time to say GOD BLESS YOU to the Hoops Hype rumor page. They are the best thing in the world at this time of year. I read it every day with notepad open taking notes on every pick for 3 weeks.


----------



## R-Star

Looking forward to a night of beer and posting with you assholes.


----------



## Floods

I think its an italian sausage kind of night.


----------



## R-Star

I'm making burgers when my wife wakes up from her nap.


----------



## R-Star

Great. They just switched over to the Canadian pre game feed.

****ing Raptors. I don't care who you draft.


----------



## Nimreitz

Floods said:


> I think its an italian sausage kind of night.


Yeah I have some in my fridge too, might do that. I was supposed to be working tonight, but I just couldn't do it. Put on my best fake sick voice and called in.


----------



## Floods

> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> Charlotte still mulling. Can tell you Washington stays at three, Sac stays at five and Portland at six. Cleveland still trying 2 move up...


Lame


----------



## R-Star

**** Dave Aldridge.


----------



## Nimreitz

Charlotte is ****ing retarded if they don't take that 4/24 deal. You take Robinson or Barnes and get something else. They don't want Beal anyway.

Here's my mock

1. Anthony Davis
2. Brad Beal
3. Harrison Barnes
4. Thomas Robinson
5. Andre Drummond
6. Damian Lillard
7. Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
8. Dion Waiters
9. John Henson
10. Austin Rivers
11. Tyler Zeller
12. Moe Harkless
13. Jeremy Lamb
14. Terrence Ross
15. Terrence Jones
16. Kendall Marshall
17. Meyers Leonard
18. Royce White
19. Marquis Teague
20. Andrew Nicholson
21. Perry Jones III
22. Jared Sullinger
23. Evan Fournier
24. Arnett Moultrie
25. John Jenkins
26. Draymond Green
27. Festus Ezeli
28. Jeff Taylor
29. Will Barton
30. Tony Wroten


----------



## Floods

Jones and Sullinger for the Celtics? I'd take that.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Great. They just switched over to the Canadian pre game feed.
> 
> ****ing Raptors. I don't care who you draft.


The Pacers are my #1 team but I still gotta show some love for the Raptors.


----------



## R-Star

No Fab Melo?


----------



## Nimreitz

Floods said:


> Jones and Sullinger for the Celtics? I'd take that.


Oh good, I thought it was too much risk TBH.


----------



## Dissonance

I know it's possible w/MKG dropping to 7. But would show how dumb NBA teams are.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> The Pacers are my #1 team but I still gotta show some love for the Raptors.


They haven't been exciting since the early Vince days. They should trade us Derozan and leave me alone after that.


----------



## R-Star

What a dumb ladder thing they just showed.

The NBA markets itself terribly.


----------



## Knick Killer

Nimreitz said:


> Charlotte is ****ing retarded if they don't take that 4/24 deal. You take Robinson or Barnes and get something else. They don't want Beal anyway.
> 
> Here's my mock
> 
> 1. Anthony Davis
> 2. Brad Beal
> 3. Harrison Barnes
> 4. Thomas Robinson
> 5. Andre Drummond
> 6. Damian Lillard
> 7. Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
> 8. Dion Waiters
> 9. John Henson
> 10. Austin Rivers
> 11. Tyler Zeller
> 12. Moe Harkless
> 13. Jeremy Lamb
> 14. Terrence Ross
> 15. Terrence Jones
> 16. Kendall Marshall
> 17. Meyers Leonard
> 18. Royce White
> 19. Marquis Teague
> 20. Andrew Nicholson
> 21. Perry Jones III
> 22. Jared Sullinger
> 23. Evan Fournier
> 24. Arnett Moultrie
> 25. John Jenkins
> 26. Draymond Green
> 27. Festus Ezeli
> 28. Jeff Taylor
> 29. Will Barton
> 30. Tony Wroten


I don't see Waiters being there at 8. His draft stock has skyrocketed.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> No Fab Melo?


Looks like he could go high, but I think he sucks


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> Looks like he could go high, but I think he sucks


He's a defensive big. Nothing wrong with that. Hope he goes to Indy. There's no way he's worse than Lou Amundson.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> They haven't been exciting since the early Vince days. They should trade us Derozan and leave me alone after that.


That one year with Bosh when they were the #3 seed was fun but yes for the most part they have been brutal. I survived those terrible years Indiana had so I can survive what Toronto is going through right now.


----------



## Floods

Nimreitz said:


> Oh good, I thought it was too much risk TBH.


It is risky but those are both really talented guys. But if both slide to us it's more likely that Danny takes one of those guys (most likely Sullinger) and then a relatively safe perimeter player like Doron Lamb or John Jenkins or something.


----------



## Floods

> Chris Mannix ‏@ChrisMannixSI
> Houston pushing Charlotte, Sacramento hard in trade talks, sources say. Rockets badly want to get into the top-five.


..


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> That one year with Bosh when they were the #3 seed was fun but yes for the most part they have been brutal. I survived those terrible years Indiana had so I can survive what Toronto is going through right now.


With Indy you knew they'd get better. Toronto though? For how bad they are and how long they've been this bad, they sure are lacking the young core with tons of potential you'd expect from that situation.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> He's a defensive big. Nothing wrong with that. Hope he goes to Indy. There's no way he's worse than Lou Amundson.


Been talking about this a little in the bust thread. EVERY bust big man gets described that way. "Oh, rebounding and blocking shots at least he can do that!" That doesn't keep you on the floor or in the league. Thebeet could do that too. Patrick O'Bryant. Melo kinda sucks and has attitude problems. But you're right in that the mock is probably wrong about him falling out of the first round. Heard a rumor within the last hour that he could go lottery.


----------



## Floods

> Chris Mannix ‏@ChrisMannixSI
> Bradley Beal has emerged as the clear favorite for Washington at No. 3, sources say.


..


----------



## Nimreitz

LOL at "emerged". He's been that since the trade last week. The news now is that they'll take Robinson if the Bobcats trade to 4.


----------



## R-Star

No one is growing a unibrow Davis. Shut up.


----------



## Dissonance

They may likely be disappointed.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> Been talking about this a little in the bust thread. EVERY bust big man gets described that way. "Oh, rebounding and blocking shots at least he can do that!" That doesn't keep you on the floor or in the league. Thebeet could do that too. Patrick O'Bryant. Melo kinda sucks and has attitude problems. But you're right in that the mock is probably wrong about him falling out of the first round. Heard a rumor within the last hour that he could go lottery.


Check out the Pacer bigs behind Hibbert. 

We definitely have a spot for him.


----------



## Dissonance

R-Star said:


> No one is growing a unibrow Davis. Shut up.


lol I know right. Unless they're weird or have to for odd reasons.


----------



## R-Star

I wouldn't mind Doron Lamb either for the Pacers, but we're pretty crowded at the PG spot.


----------



## Nimreitz

I get that he wants to have something unique about him, but how about becoming known for being a good player and looking your best?


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> I get that he wants to have something unique about him, but how about becoming known for being a good player and looking your best?


Yea. It's pretty ****ing dumb. It would be like some snaggle tooth guy refusing to go to a dentist.

"Fear the tooth!" ,although I guess Davis could have trade marked both if he wanted to.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @GeryWoelfel: Howard to the Lakers, with Bynum going to the Magic, still being discussed.


...


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> Yea. It's pretty ****ing dumb. It would be like some snaggle tooth guy refusing to go to a dentist.
> 
> "Fear the tooth!" ,although I guess Davis could have trade marked both if he wanted to.


Strahan does it with the gap tooth, but he wears a helmet on the field.


----------



## Nimreitz

Chad Ford just stole my mock.


----------



## Floods

New York isn't normally this pissed at Stern, are they?


----------



## hobojoe

Hahaha Stern getting booed, never gets old.


----------



## R-Star

Stern handles it well. That's about all I can say for him.


----------



## Maravilla

The NBA really is the new WWE. David Stern is the new Mr. McMahon.... just trolling people.


----------



## Nimreitz

chilltown said:


> The NBA really is the new WWE. David Stern is the new Mr. McMahon.... just trolling people.


Perfect analogy. I LOVE when Stern comes out for the Draft.


----------



## Floods

Here goes Davis.


----------



## Dissonance

As obvious as Andrew Luck going #1 for NFL.


----------



## Dissonance

We'll quickly know what Charlotte is gonna do once they make theirs.


----------



## Floods

1:30 till Charlotte selection. If it's Robinson, probably no trade. If it's MKG, the Harden thing might be alive. If it's Beal, definitely a trade.


----------



## brvheart

It's suuuuuper annoying that they have the announcers plugged into the entire room. It's really awkward. i hate ESPN.


----------



## R-Star

*JEFF VAN GUNDY!*


Awesome.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Cleveland and Charlotte down to the wire in talks on a deal for the Cavs to move up and get the No. 2 pick.


..


----------



## Floods

Bobcats take MKG.


----------



## R-Star

Trade for Hardini?


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, shit. MKG. OKC trade on the cusp?


----------



## Floods

Possibly but I wouldn't rule out them keeping it.


----------



## Nimreitz

Wowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## e-monk

quit it with the Kareem thing - Kareem did the ap/naismith title winner thing several seasons in a row - it's not the same thing


----------



## TucsonClip

MKG is my dude


----------



## MemphisX

I am thinking that Houston got a hold to this pick.


----------



## MemphisX

e-monk said:


> quit it with the Kareem thing - Kareem did the ap/naismith title winner thing several seasons in a row - it's not the same thing


Well, to be fair. Kareem never did it as a Frosh:lol:


----------



## Maravilla

umm apparently MKG can't speak.


----------



## Floods

MKG's praying for a trade. :laugh:

Aldridge and co saying on twitter that Beal's going 3rd. No surprise.


----------



## Floods

Crowd is dead quiet.


----------



## Maravilla

Not Bill Walton ‏@NotBillWalton


> Wow, two in a row! The Kentucky Wildcats are really unloading some payroll tonight.


----------



## Dissonance

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Charlotte and Cleveland "never had anything close," to a deal, source tells Y Sports.


So your sources before were bs?


----------



## R-Star

TucsonClip said:


> MKG is my dude


R-Stars too.


----------



## Wade County

MKG? Wow, that has thrown more than a few mocks.


----------



## c_dog

MKG is the right pick here. easily the best talent at this point. all this talk about lack of offense is wack.


----------



## R-Star

Nice pick with Beal.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Charlotte and Cleveland "never had anything close," to a deal, source tells Y Sports.


..


----------



## Dissonance

Beal to DC at #3.


----------



## Dissonance

R-Star said:


> R-Stars too.


Mine too haha.


----------



## Wade County

Cleveland gonna go Barnes?


----------



## Ben

Obvious pick for Washington. Makes Cleveland's very interesting though.


----------



## MemphisX

Poor Thomas Robinson...


----------



## Floods

So what does Cleveland do. Barnes?


----------



## Dissonance

> Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress
> 
> "No deal" in Charlotte I'm told. Sounds like they are keeping Michael Kidd-Gilchrist.


Hm. May take some time before I believe this.


----------



## Maravilla

aw shmee... Len Bias.


----------



## Nimreitz

Charlotte is stupid. MKG would have been there at 4. Wiz were going Beal or Barnes, or "throw a wrench" with T-Rob.


----------



## hobojoe

Washington is making the playoffs next year, assuming of course they rid themselves of Blatche once and for all. Beal is a good pick.


----------



## R-Star

Someone make a ****ing trade!


----------



## Tooeasy




----------



## TucsonClip

> @johnhollinger
> Because who needs Thomas Robinson when you have Jan Vesely.


It helps when you watch basketball, not just stare at PER all day. Beal is a great fit in DC


----------



## Maravilla

Waiters.


----------



## 29380

Wow


----------



## Floods

Cleveland takes Dion Waiters. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ben

Waiters...uhhh


----------



## Dissonance

lolol Waiters.


----------



## hobojoe

I would've gone with Harrison Barnes.


----------



## kbdullah

Dion Waiters?? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Tooeasy

WOW waiters actually went top 5?? are they hopin that his draft spot will literally turn him into the next d-wade??


----------



## c_dog

dion waiters? wow.. now this is a surprise


----------



## Maravilla

And how did Marvin Williams work out for the Hawks?


----------



## MemphisX

Bust #1


----------



## Floods

:2ti:


----------



## Maravilla

lolol Dan Gilbert.... Dion Waiters?


----------



## R-Star

Well that was off the board.


----------



## Nimreitz

started hearing that rumor late last night, but thought it was a ridiculous smoke screen. could never happen.


----------



## kbdullah

Kind of a small backcourt in Cleveland...


----------



## R-Star

A lot of the idiot kids are hard to understand.


----------



## Floods

Not seven, not six, not five...


----------



## MemphisX

Oh, he was the ZBo look on his face. I know you Dion, I know you.


----------



## TucsonClip

Thats one explosive backcourt in Cleveland. Not an ideal fit, but I like it.


----------



## Diable

I bet you could have traded down to the Hornets 2nd pick and taken Waiters


----------



## Maravilla

Kings take Robinson? Might be a nasty front court brewing in Seatt -errr - Sacramento.


----------



## Wade County

Wow, looks like the Kings get their guy at #5 instead of #2 haha...im assuming they're picking Robinson that is


----------



## Tom

Weight issues?


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Kings take Robinson? Might be a nasty front court brewing in Seatt -errr - Sacramento.


lol. Seattle.



Looks like he's the obvious pick.


----------



## Tooeasy

Thomas robinson doesnt deserve this injustice hahah, hope he doesnt have to go to the purgatory/kiss of death that is the kings.


----------



## Tom

they need to make up for last years pick


----------



## hobojoe

If this pick is Drummond you know it's for Houston.


----------



## R-Star

Kings have crazy potential in the frontcourt now.


----------



## Floods

Kings take T-Rob.


----------



## Maravilla

Lillard will go to Portland at 6 per DAldridge... but most of us knew that. They love him, and he won't be there at 11.


----------



## MemphisX

I would rather be in Cali with Cousins than Charlotte.


----------



## Floods

hobojoe said:


> If this pick is Drummond you know it's for Houston.


Meh, I've been saying for the past month that they should take Drummond and move Cousins to PF. The two would've complemented each other really well.


----------



## Wade County

Drummond, Barnes or Lillard?


----------



## R-Star

Seems like a good kid. Hopefully he straightens Cousins out. 

These two could be sick together.


----------



## TucsonClip

Great fit for Sacto. BTW Drummond is just hanging around there for DET or HOU to lap up.


----------



## Floods

I thought Chris Sheridan was on crack earlier when I saw a mock of his having Drummond go to Detroit at 9... but that might end up happening.


----------



## MemphisX

chilltown said:


> Lillard will go to Portland at 6 per DAldridge... but most of us knew that. They love him, and he won't be there at 11.



Nobody seems to ask: Why wasn't this dude awsome at Weber St. before this year?


----------



## kbdullah

So Cousins at Center and T-Rob and Power Forward for Sacramento? You'd think with Cousins down low you'd look to stretch the floor rather than take another big. Barnes would've been a better fit.


----------



## Knick Killer

Cousins-Robinson duo...I like it


----------



## Floods

Robinson emotional.


----------



## Smath

does anyone else thinks Cavs are idiots here?


----------



## Floods

Well this is a really painful interview to watch.


----------



## Dissonance

I guess Houston swung and miss with all these trade talks.


----------



## Floods

Smath said:


> does anyone else thinks Cavs are idiots here?


Yeah, and Hitler was a bit of a sociopath.


----------



## Floods

Dissonance said:


> I guess Houston swung and miss with all these trade talks.


They still have Golden State.


----------



## Tooeasy

robinsons story is one hell of a sad one, amazing to see him now and speaks volumes to see him flourish through this in the long run.


----------



## Nimreitz

Diable said:


> I bet you could have traded down to the Hornets 2nd pick and taken Waiters


No way. Raptors and Warriors were big on him.


----------



## Dissonance

> Thomas Robinson just walked by me. He looks PISSED.


Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress


----------



## Diable

Robinson is a good pick for Sacramento. I don't think he'll be more than solid, but that might be what they need.


----------



## Tom

I hope he does well.


----------



## 29380

Spoiler: .



David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
Golden State will take North Carolina forward Harrison Barnes seventh


----------



## Nimreitz

kbdullah said:


> So Cousins at Center and T-Rob and Power Forward for Sacramento? You'd think with Cousins down low you'd look to stretch the floor rather than take another big. Barnes would've been a better fit.


T-Rob isn't the best shooter, but he's better at that than posting up. He's going to be a face up 4, and I think it's a perfect fit. Ideal for Sac.


----------



## Floods

Lillard to POR


----------



## kbdullah

I think Golden State takes Drummond and then Toronto takes Barnes.


----------



## Dissonance

Floods said:


> They still have Golden State.


True. Though, thought GS was looking for better immediate vet help than what Houston can offer. Or immediate help from their pick.


----------



## Wade County

Lillard at 6. Sure hope he turns out.


----------



## Tooeasy

lillard rockin a red handkerchief and black vest before the pick hahha.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Golden State will select North Carolina's Harrison Barnes with the 7th pick in the NBA Draft, league source tells Y!


Well so much for that.


----------



## Maravilla

Golden state taking Barnes according to aldridge.


----------



## Wade County

Toronto might get lucky and Barens will slip right to them. That'd be a steal.


----------



## Dissonance

I remember when Lillard was supposed to be an option at 13 for the Suns a month ago.


----------



## MemphisX

Dissonance said:


> I guess Houston swung and miss with all these trade talks.


Same old Morey...


----------



## Tom

Lillard can't play the NBA game. Bad pick


----------



## Tooeasy

wonder if the hornets are looking into moving up to get drummond at this point considering his slip. pistons obviously have to be eyeing him very intently now


----------



## Floods

Tooeasy said:


> wonder if the hornets are looking into moving up to get drummond at this point considering his slip. pistons obviously have to be eyeing him very intently now


Davis and Drummond? Hot damn.

I think Detroit happily takes him though.


----------



## MemphisX

Golden State got lucky with Barnes...


----------



## Floods

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> Andre Drummond won't get past Pistons at No. 9 according to source.


..


----------



## Floods

Golden State takes Barnes.


----------



## Tooeasy

Floods said:


> ..


figured as much. know they were big on john henson but that was obviously with the assumption drummond wouldnt of been close to an option for them.


----------



## kbdullah

kbdullah said:


> I think Golden State takes Drummond and then Toronto takes Barnes.


dang nvm...


----------



## TucsonClip

Morey is all in now... This is his last shot to get Drummond


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, NO would def have to move up ahead of Det's wet dream. Hornets supposedly were looking at other bigs or possibly Rivers. That'd be nuts to get em both. 


Barnes going to GS.


----------



## Tooeasy

Wish them bitch ass wolves wouldve lost a couple more games this season


----------



## Nimreitz

Austin Rivers time.


----------



## Dissonance

Tooeasy said:


> Wish them bitch ass wolves wouldve lost a couple more games this season


^lol


----------



## MemphisX

Austin Rivers going next...


----------



## Dissonance

Nimreitz said:


> Austin Rivers time.


I think so too.


----------



## kbdullah

Forgot Golden State has Bogut now...

Curry/Thompson/Barnes/Lee/Bogut ... they could be legit.


----------



## hobojoe

Austin Rivers is going to make whoever picks him from this point on very happy.


----------



## Maravilla

Terrence Ross to Toronto... ****


----------



## Maravilla

So it will be Ross to TOR, Drummond to DET... who goes 10?


----------



## Dissonance

Holy shit.

Ross?


----------



## c_dog

TO better skip drummond. austin rivers!! please!!


----------



## Floods

bama:


----------



## Nimreitz

chilltown said:


> So it will be Ross to TOR, Drummond to DET... who goes 10?


Rivers. They love the dude.


----------



## TucsonClip

@DraftExpress
The Bobcats will "most likely" keep Kidd-Gilchrist I'm told. So that window is still slightly open.


----------



## hobojoe

Idiotic pick, Ross over Rivers.


----------



## MemphisX

Ooops....


----------



## kbdullah

David Stern sure does get booed a lot.


----------



## Wade County

Terrence Ross?


----------



## R-Star

**** the Raptors ****ing suck so much ****ing dick. This is what I'm talking about when I explained why won't watch them.

Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Wade County

New Orleans will surely take Rivers at #10 to pair with Davis, yeah?


----------



## Dissonance

Thank God, he won't be on the board at 13 for the Suns.


----------



## Tooeasy

tough pill to swallow that the hornets might go for rivers at this point, just screams decent 6th/good 7th man to me considering the teams situation.


----------



## Smath

don't like the raptors/cavs picks so far , I think MJ picking MKG at 2nd changed everyones plans ~_~


----------



## seifer0406

excuse me while I jump out a window


----------



## Maravilla

ew.. lol looking at that Toronto line up.. they clearly didn't need Drummond. /sarcasm]


----------



## Rather Unique

Should the lock of Drummond to Det hold. NO bags Davis and Rivers. Not bad for losing CP.


----------



## kbdullah

So is Ross going to play SF for the Raptors? Derozan already at SG..


----------



## rocketeer

R-Star said:


> **** the Raptors ****ing suck so much ****ing dick. This is what I'm talking about when I explained why won't watch them.
> 
> Are you ****ing kidding me?


why?

i like the ross pick. was a little higher than people were talking about, but i definitely like ross more than rivers.


----------



## c_dog

raptors suck


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Just saw the draft update so far...WHY THE **** DID THE CAVS PICK WALTERS?! WHAT THE ****!??!?!!??!


----------



## Maravilla

Somebody... anybody... take Kendall Marshall before #13. FML.


----------



## MemphisX

Tooeasy said:


> tough pill to swallow that the hornets might go for rivers at this point, just screams decent 6th/good 7th man to me considering the teams situation.


A good 6th man is good value at 10 despite draft fever perceptions.


----------



## Smath

Raptors are known for bad picks in the draft haha , another bad pick maybe? Cavs are suprising , Barnes or Robinson could have been nice near kyrie!


----------



## R-Star

rocketeer said:


> why?
> 
> i like the ross pick. was a little higher than people were talking about, but i definitely like ross more than rivers.


Better options on the board.


----------



## Wade County

I cant understand Drummond slipping to #9. That's a gift for Detroit. How many teams have 18yr old 7 footers with skills? Waiters and Ross? Come on now.


----------



## TucsonClip

Ross can play some SF


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> A good 6th man is good value at 10 despite draft fever perceptions.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Maravilla

Vince Marotta ‏@Vincemarotta


> Could have sworn I heard some unhappy grumbles from upstairs when Toronto picked Terrence Ross. #NBADraft


^^ AZ sports beat writer...


Suns wanted Ross it seems. smh Colangelo trying to be the Suns North. FFS can't you aspire to be something better, Toronto?


----------



## Floods

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> If this is what you want, Twitter, Detroit taking Andre Drummond at No. 9 and Hornets committed to taking Austin Rivers at No. 10


..


----------



## R-Star

Wade County said:


> I cant understand Drummond slipping to #9. That's a gift for Detroit. How many teams have 18yr old 7 footers with skills? Waiters and Ross? Come on now.


Huge bust potential. That's why.


----------



## Basel

The Hornets are going to be fun to watch way quicker than I thought.


----------



## Tooeasy

MemphisX said:


> A good 6th man is good value at 10 despite draft fever perceptions.


Good 6th men are a dime a dozen, its great 6th men that are a legit commodity to me. watching a dropoff from the potential in drummond and the potential in rivers with the differentiation only being one pick is what hurts


----------



## Maravilla

hmm The last 2 big time centers from UConn were Emeka Okafor and Hasheem Thabeet. Food for thought for Detroit expectations... Although Okafor at 9 is not a bad pick at all. Hasheem? Yeah...


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Vince Marotta ‏@Vincemarotta
> 
> 
> ^^ AZ sports beat writer...
> 
> 
> Suns wanted Ross it seems. smh Colangelo trying to be the Suns North. FFS can't you aspire to be something better, Toronto?


I heard he was least viable cuz not working out for us. Lamb, Marshall were it seems.

Go Lamb.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

I still can't believe the pick the Cavs made. I mean, come on, really? I mean sure Irving and Walter will make a good combo but...I mean...really?


----------



## R-Star

Tooeasy said:


> Good 6th men are a dime a dozen, its great 6th men that are a legit commodity to me. watching a dropoff from the potential in drummond and the potential in rivers with the differentiation only being one pick is what hurts


No they aren't. I honestly can't think of too many.


----------



## Floods

Dumars should be sending gift baskets to Cleveland and Toronto.


----------



## Maravilla

I laughed at this.

Colin Cowherd ‏@ESPN_Colin


> Listen Canada, we like you and everything but between Nickleback and the Raptors picks, some of us are losing patience.


----------



## Dissonance

:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

> What's funny is that I had lunch with Terrence Ross' agent yesterday. We talked about every possible scenario. Toronto never came up.


Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress


----------



## R-Star

chilltown said:


> I laughed at this.
> 
> Colin Cowherd ‏@ESPN_Colin


Cowherds a ****ing moron. I'm going to go tell him.


----------



## Nimreitz

Tooeasy said:


> Good 6th men are a dime a dozen, its great 6th men that are a legit commodity to me. watching a dropoff from the potential in drummond and the potential in rivers with the differentiation only being one pick is what hurts


For the record, I wouldn't take Drummond anywhere in the first round. I don't like Rivers, but there is no scenario that exists where I'd take Drummond over him.


----------



## Tooeasy

R-Star said:


> No they aren't. I honestly can't think of too many.


Because most teams have them starting to fill a void instead of admitting theyd be great as a first option off the bench hahah. Hell even Jarrett Jack on the hornets could easily play a role that rivers will be asked of, hes done it quite a bit.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> I heard he was least viable cuz not working out for us. Lamb, Marshall were it seems.
> 
> Go Lamb.


Between the two... I pick Perry Jones.


















Lamb is cool though. I wouldn't mind seeing a Ray Allen / Rip Hamilton type player. Wouldn't like Ben Gordon so much.


----------



## Floods

Rivers to NO.


----------



## MemphisX

Cleveland is going to be bad for a long time. Next up for them is overpaying some borderline All Star in free agency.


----------



## hobojoe

A+ draft for New Orleans with Davis and Rivers.


----------



## FSH

Why? Austin cant play PG and Marshall is there who would be perfect with Gordan and Dvis


----------



## Dissonance

Blazers go Henson here?


----------



## Smath

Floods said:


> Dumars should be sending gift baskets to Cleveland and Toronto.


:laugh:


----------



## Floods

I've been thinking Perry Jones to Portland here.


----------



## FSH

I dont get the Rivers pick. You got a guy in Marshall who is a natural floor general which is what NOLA needs and you take a guard that is gonna be a lesser Eric Gordan?


----------



## MemphisX

If I am NO, I go with the Rivers/Gordon back court.


----------



## Floods

MemphisX said:


> Cleveland is going to be bad for a long time. Next up for them is overpaying some borderline All Star in free agency.


Poor Kyrie.


----------



## rocketeer

FSH said:


> Why? Austin cant play PG and Marshall is there who would be perfect with Gordan and Dvis


i was kinda thinking the same thing.


----------



## Floods

FSH said:


> I dont get the Rivers pick. You got a guy in Marshall who is a natural floor general which is what NOLA needs and you take a guard that is gonna be a lesser *and much cheaper* Eric Gordan?


fixed that


----------



## Dissonance

> Jonathan Givony
> 
> Head coach Monty Williams reportedly feels he can convert Rivers to point guard, and start him alongside Eric Gordon in a big backcourt


.

‏@DraftExpress


----------



## FSH

rocketeer said:


> i was kinda thinking the same thing.


should have trade the 10th to Boston for Bradley and the 21st


----------



## MemphisX

FSH said:


> I dont get the Rivers pick. You got a guy in Marshall who is a natural floor general which is what NOLA needs and you take a guard that is gonna be a lesser Eric Gordan?


I don't see Marshall as a high level starter.


----------



## R-Star

Sorry I was gone. I was twittering Cowherd.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Portland is leaning strongly toward Meyers Leonard with No. 11, source tells Y! Still discussing.


..

:2ti:

At least Bucks fans would be relieved.


----------



## Smath

Kryie will leave them just like LBJ did , he'll look nice on a lakers uniform ;]


----------



## kbdullah

Yeah I understand the Rivers pick b/c he'd said he wanted to play there, but I disagree b/c of Eric Gordon. Unless you trade Gordon or Rivers for an SF or PG, why do this?


----------



## Tooeasy

MemphisX said:


> If I am NO, I go with the Rivers/Gordon back court.


That shitd make me puke bro. I dont care about aminu and I hope they just get a bruising starting center, but having those two guys playing starter minutes alongside anthony davis might really screw up his growing curve. Thats why I was hoping to see either a big man with this selection or a pure pg like marshall


----------



## Maravilla

smh


----------



## TucsonClip

This last week is exactly why that Laker trade was over turned. The hornets have no bad contracts, tons of cap space, a new owner, and are building around Davis, Gordon, and Rivers. LMAO at all those people who said it was such a great deal for the Hornets


----------



## Maravilla

haha meyers leonard.


----------



## Floods

Blazers take Meyers Leonard. -_-


----------



## MemphisX

Tooeasy said:


> That shitd make me puke bro. I dont care about aminu and I hope they just get a bruising starting center, but having those two guys playing starter minutes alongside anthony davis might really screw up his growing curve. Thats why I was hoping to see either a big man with this selection or a pure pg like marshall



I think you will change your mind when you see it.


----------



## Rather Unique

Meyers...


----------



## Floods

I'm tempted to go troll S2 right now. But knowing those guys they're having a circlejerk.


----------



## Dissonance

lol Meyers Leonard.


----------



## R-Star

Where are the trades? Where are they?

**** this boring shit, I'm drinking this funner.


----------



## MemphisX

Portland Pritchslapping themselves now...


----------



## rocketeer

TucsonClip said:


> This last week is exactly why that Laker trade was over turned. The hornets have no bad contracts, tons of cap space, a new owner, and are building around Davis, Gordon, and Rivers. LMAO at all those people who said it was such a great deal for the Hornets


guess we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Bubbles

Just confirmed: Meyers Leonard will be a bust


----------



## R-Star

Dude is crazy skinny.


----------



## Smath

yuck @ Blazers pick


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> Where are the trades? Where are they?
> 
> **** this boring shit, I'm drinking this funner.


Waiters at 4, Ross at 8, ****ing Meyers Leonard at 11? This is funny.


----------



## Floods

Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
The Rockets select Jeremy Lamb with the No. 12 pick according to sources


----------



## Nimreitz

That was a dumb pick. Meyers is "so athletic" and his highlight reel shows no athletic plays.


----------



## Maravilla

**** I knew the Rockets jumped us for a reason. I didn't want to say it but I ****ing knew it.


----------



## Rather Unique

Was there a memo put out for the players to cry?? Damn near all of em are bawling out there.


----------



## hroz

Portland picking by position

Leonard
Aldridge
Batum
Mathews
Lillard


----------



## Nimreitz

Givony: "How lucky are Houston for getting Zeller to fall into their laps!"

Rockets take Lamb


----------



## Adam

Floods said:


> Waiters at 4, Ross at 8, ****ing Meyers Leonard at 11? This is funny.


Watch Morey take Sullinger. He's desperate enough to do it.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Waiters at 4, Ross at 8, ****ing Meyers Leonard at 11? This is funny.


I don't mind the Waiters pick.

But shit man, Dwight was rumored. Harden was rumored. I know rumors don't mean shit, but I'm bored.


----------



## Smath

Rockets are very good drafters


----------



## Wade County

Twitter ruins the suspense of the Draft.


----------



## R-Star

Rather Unique said:


> Was there a memo put out for the players to cry?? Damn near all of em are bawling out there.


Ballin'


----------



## hroz

WTF on Waiters people are comparing his numbers to Westbrook though online.

GSW just need a combo G and have their rotation down pat. Presuming no injuries.

Bogut/Biedrins
Lee
Barnes/Wright
THompson
Curry

They need to trade Biedrins too.


----------



## Nimreitz

Wade County said:


> Twitter ruins the suspense of the Draft.


Don't use it? Unfollow Stein and Ford?


----------



## Dissonance

**** Houston.


----------



## rocketeer

Adam said:


> Watch Morey take Sullinger. He's desperate enough to do it.


i wouldn't be surprised if the rockets take him at 18. doubt they take him before it.


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lamb is going to be a star.


----------



## R-Star

I love the *Jeff Van Gundy!* chants.


----------



## Rather Unique

R-Star said:


> Ballin'


Thanks, R-stat.


----------



## Dissonance

Goddamnit.


----------



## Ben

Was that a Jeff Van Gundy chant?


----------



## Rather Unique

Knicks4life said:


> Jeremy Lamb is going to be a star.


I love the Lamb and Parsons long versatility on the wings.


----------



## kbdullah

Solid pick by Rockets there. They have Kevin Martin and I suppose they can just let Courtney Lee walk now.


----------



## hroz

Lambs a good pick up too bad we have KMart and CLee


----------



## MemphisX

Smath said:


> Rockets are very good drafters


There is no evidence of that...


----------



## R-Star

So this is the dude they compare to Reggie? 

He better not let me down. Or I'll send him a mean twitter,


----------



## Ben

**** that dunk in the highlights was sick.


----------



## R-Star

Rather Unique said:


> Thanks, R-stat.


You're welcome, close personal friend,


----------



## MemphisX

Knicks4life said:


> Jeremy Lamb is going to be a star.


In three years: "Oh yeah, that is where Jeremy Lamb is playing."


----------



## Maravilla

Please be Henson or Jones.. Please be Henson or Jones.

Going to be Marshall.. but still...


----------



## Smath

NBA site said: "Rockets have history of drafting talent no matter what pick they are"


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, shit forgot about Henson. :gopray:


----------



## Wade County

Bucks gonna take Zeller i assume?


----------



## Floods

Twitter quiet.


----------



## rocketeer

kbdullah said:


> Solid pick by Rockets there. They have Kevin Martin and I suppose they can just let Courtney Lee walk now.


i don't think this pick means anything for lee. the draft appears to not have worked out the way the rockets wanted it to, but there are definitely going to be more trades made before the season. i can't see the rockets just adding these 3 first rounders to the roster.


----------



## Floods

Suns take Kendall Marshall


----------



## MemphisX

Now we are getting to the WTF portion of the draft...


----------



## 29380

smh @ the Suns.


----------



## Maravilla

Henson will go 14th overall.


----------



## Floods

MemphisX said:


> Now we are getting to the WTF portion of the draft...


This entire draft has been WTF.


----------



## Floods

Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
The Bucks will take John Henson with the 14th pick according to sources.


----------



## Dissonance

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MemphisX

In today's NBA, especially in the West, I am not counting on a non-athlete at PG.


----------



## hroz

bye nash


----------



## Adam

I hate that jaw-breaking, idiot Perry Jones, but even I would have taken him over some of these clowns.


----------



## Smath

nash to knicks?


----------



## R-Star

Now I broke the heater on my hot tub too.

**** tonight.


----------



## R-Star

Smath said:


> nash to knicks?


Pacers brah.


----------



## Bubbles

So now we have Udoh, Sanders, Dalembert, and Henson? **** you Bucks.


----------



## Floods

According to Wyc Grousbeck the seven top guys on Danny Ainge's wish list are still on the board.


----------



## Smath

nash with paul george granger and hibbert could be nice!


----------



## -James-

Is a black stiff better than a white one?


----------



## Floods

Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
The Sixers will Moe Harkless select with the 15th pick according to sources

Little early for Harkless, no?


----------



## hroz

Bucks will need a C in trades or free agency


----------



## 29380

Floods said:


> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> The Sixers will Moe Harkless select with the 15th pick according to sources
> 
> Little early for Harkless, no?


No, this is right around his range.


----------



## MemphisX

Floods said:


> According to Wyc Grousbeck the seven top guys on Danny Ainge's wish list are still on the board.


LMAO...what does this even mean? Obviously he didn't have the players not expected to be there on his list, so...


----------



## Wade County

Zeller to 76ers? or Jones?


----------



## kbdullah

Only 5 reps at 185??? That's actually really bad..


----------



## rocketeer

hroz said:


> Bucks will need a C in trades or free agency


they traded for dalembert.


----------



## R-Star

Smath said:


> nash with paul george granger and hibbert could be nice!


It's my dream.


----------



## hroz

dalembert's option won't be picked up by the Bucks imo.


----------



## Floods

MemphisX said:


> LMAO...what does this even mean? Obviously he didn't have the players not expected to be there on his list, so...


Just repeating what he said.


----------



## Nimreitz

Floods said:


> This entire draft has been WTF.


AND MOE HARKLESS AT 15!


----------



## Nimreitz

kbdullah said:


> Only 5 reps at 185??? That's actually really bad..


Longer arm guys have trouble sometimes. But yeah...


----------



## Floods

Sixers take 'Maurice' Harkless.


----------



## R-Star

**** off with your twitter shit **** heads.


----------



## MemphisX

Damn that kid is legit physically. Can he play?


----------



## Ben

Yeah, I'm not looking at any of the journalists Twitters at the moment. Ruins the draft.


----------



## 29380

MemphisX said:


> Damn that kid is legit physically. Can he play?


Yeah he just needs to work on his jumper.


----------



## Dissonance

This killed the rest of my night now.


Oh, and so much for all the trades.


----------



## hobojoe

MemphisX said:


> Damn that kid is legit physically. Can he play?


Harkless? Yea, he's legit. Pretty good value at 15.


----------



## hroz

If we can get Tyler and Perry Id be pretty happy.


----------



## Wade County

Whoever gets either of the Jones guys this late is getting a steal I think.


----------



## Rather Unique

MemphisX said:


> Damn that kid is legit physically. Can he play?


Pretty crafty near the basket but he played a lot of 4. Don't think he can do too much of that in the pros. Can't shoot very well, either. Might get stuck in tweenerland.


----------



## rocketeer

hroz said:


> If we can get Tyler and Perry Id be pretty happy.


i'd hate both of those picks.


----------



## R-Star

Getting pretty ****ing tired of this unibrow shit. This guy is going to get clowned on my every trash talker in the league now. He won't be ready for it.


----------



## Floods

Should I post who Houston will take?


----------



## R-Star

*JEFF VAN GUNDY!*


----------



## Bubbles

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## R-Star

Nice pick.


----------



## Floods

Meh on the pick


----------



## MemphisX

I can just see MJ giving up MKG for Houstons middling players.


----------



## hroz

Hmmm Royce is a surprise.


----------



## kbdullah

Dallas up next..really have no idea who we take now that Perry Jones has injury questions.


----------



## Wade County

Dallas should take a Jones


----------



## Wade County

Or Zeller?


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> I can just see MJ giving up MKG for Houstons middling players.


That's because MJ is terrible at his job.


----------



## Floods

Stein and Ford say Mavs dealing the pick to Cleveland. Aldridge says they're taking Nicholson.


----------



## rocketeer

i don't mind the royce white pick but i would have preferred draymond green for a 3/4 good passer/creator type pick.


----------



## Dissonance

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> 
> The Mavs will trade pick to Cleveland Cavaliers


Oh, look - a trade.


----------



## R-Star

**** off with your twitter.


----------



## MemphisX

All I need is about 3 ****ups before our pick: Orlando, Atlanta and Cleveland can do that for me.


----------



## Wade County

This draft is pretty nuts.


----------



## R-Star

And a trade this deep will be a junk trade anyways. I came here for block busters


----------



## Floods

Mavs take Tyler Zeller


----------



## Adam

MemphisX said:


> All I need is about 3 ****ups before our pick: Orlando, Atlanta and Cleveland can do that for me.


Who are you hoping falls?


----------



## Rather Unique

Nope. At least on the Nichols part.


----------



## brvheart

White is a steal at 16.


----------



## Wade County

Zeller to Mavs/Cavs


----------



## FSH

> WojYahooNBA Dallas is leaning strongly toward taking St. Bonaventure's Andrew Nicholson with the 17th pick, league source tells Y! Still in trade talks.


PWNED


----------



## Wade County

I'd love Terrence Jones, but that aint gonna happen. No way he falls all the way to #27.


----------



## hroz

rocketeer said:


> i'd hate both of those picks.


Any reason not to like Perry?
Massive upside.

@18.
Tyler was because we need a Centre.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @chadfordinsider: Mavs get the 24th, 33rd, and 34th pick from Cavs for draft rights to Tyler Zeller, according to sources


..


----------



## Floods

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> So to sum up Zeller to Cavs for Cleveland's 24, 33, 34 picks.


Well then


----------



## R-Star

Woj is a joke though. That was established long ago.


----------



## MemphisX

I am pretty sure Mr. Zeller married a tranny. She looked manly.


----------



## TheAnswer

I hope Sully falls a bit more and goes to Boston


----------



## kbdullah

Wonder who we really take at 24 then.


----------



## TucsonClip

Send one to the Clippers in the Odom deal!


----------



## Dissonance

hroz said:


> Any reason not to like Perry?
> Massive upside.
> 
> @18.
> Tyler was because we need a Centre.


You have to excuse rocketeer. He's perfectly happy with mediocre.


----------



## MemphisX

Adam said:


> Who are you hoping falls?


Nobody specific, just hoping SOMEBODY unexpected falls into our laps.


----------



## Adam

ESPN must have broadcast rights for SEC and ACC basketball next season with how hard they're shamelessly pimping Carolina and Kentucky.


----------



## rocketeer

hroz said:


> Any reason not to like Perry?
> Massive upside.


upside is irrelevant if the guy is never going to reach it.


> Tyler was because we need a Centre.


rather have a better player than a position.


----------



## R-Star

I'm shotgunning a beer if Pacers get Fab Melo.


----------



## MemphisX

Mavs doing work with that trade...


----------



## Floods

Welp, Cleveland bombed their draft.


----------



## hroz

I need a bust/star here.

Jones will do.


----------



## Floods

Rockets take Terrence Jones.


----------



## rocketeer

Dissonance said:


> You have to excuse rocketeer. He's perfectly happy with mediocre.


nah. i'm perfectly happy with the way the rockets are trying to improve the team. the bottom out rebuilding strategy is garbage for the most part and rarely works out.

mediocre is better than garbage though.


----------



## Wade County

Rockets with the steal.


----------



## hobojoe

Sullinger is worth the risk at 19, take him.


----------



## hroz

Man Cavs walk out with Zeller and Waiters...................

Thats poor.


----------



## MemphisX

Steal there IMO...


----------



## hroz

Terrence Jones has good upside. 

Worried about oru lack of Cs but thats okay for now. 
Maybe Howard somehow happens......


----------



## Rather Unique

hroz said:


> Any reason not to like Perry?
> Massive upside.
> 
> @18.
> Tyler was because we need a Centre.


He's a pussy (on the court). Too put it bluntly. 

Guy is 6'11. And there were MANY moments you forgot he was on the court. There is that upside tho..


----------



## MemphisX

rocketeer said:


> nah. i'm perfectly happy with the way the rockets are trying to improve the team. the bottom out rebuilding strategy is garbage for the most part and rarely works out.
> 
> mediocre is better than garbage though.


WTF? Most good teams in the NBA have a history of bottoming out. You just can't have an idiot GM when you get the chance to get the goods.


----------



## R-Star

Lamb, White and Jones for Dwight is trending on Canadian Twitter


----------



## Adam

Moultrie still on the board is probably best currently available.

GM's must have done their work and found those skeletons in your closet Perry Jones.


----------



## MemphisX

Wait what? You haven't met Dwight face to face, yet you want to keep him in Orlando? Am I missing something?


----------



## rocketeer

MemphisX said:


> WTF? Most good teams in the NBA have a history of bottoming out. You just can't have an idiot GM when you get the chance to get the goods.


disagree but not going to get into all that here in the draft thread.


----------



## Rather Unique

Like the Terrence jones pick. His game works in the pros as a stretch 4. Just needs to keep a good attitude.


----------



## TucsonClip

Im guessing at least one of those picks is sent out in the Odom 3 way. 2nd round picks cap hold is only the rookie min. Mavs clear nearly another mil of cap space by moving 24 or 33 and 34.


----------



## Floods

Orlando takes Nicholson.


----------



## Wade County

6 picks until Miami. Would love to get either Moultrie, Sullinger or Jeff Taylor...we'll see what happens


----------



## Dissonance

MemphisX said:


> WTF? Most good teams in the NBA have a history of bottoming out. You just can't have an idiot GM when you get the chance to get the goods.


I wish the Suns would bottom out and try rebuild that way.


It's frustrating to be mediocre yr after yr.


----------



## hobojoe

I'm cool with that, just didn't want Perry Jones.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Wait what? You haven't met Dwight face to face, yet you want to keep him in Orlando? Am I missing something?


These idiot sports talk guys pretend whatever they hear most recently is their opinion.

"Well of course they're going to wait and talk to Dwight as long as they can. I've always believed that."


----------



## rocketeer

nicholson seems like a good guy to put around dwight.


----------



## Floods

Assuming Denver doesn't take one, Quincy Miller and Arnett Moultrie will both be there when Boston comes up. EH is happy.


----------



## Floods

Weird pick by the Nuggets coming up.


----------



## Nimreitz

Loving those Nicholson highlights. That's a real sleeper.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Weird pick by the Nuggets coming up.


Better not be Fab.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> Better not be Fab.


Nope.


----------



## FSH

R-Star said:


> Better not be Fab.


Think its a Euro dude they can stash


----------



## MemphisX

R-Star said:


> These idiot sports talk guys pretend whatever they hear most recently is their opinion.
> 
> "Well of course they're going to wait and talk to Dwight as long as they can. I've always believed that."


Maybe I am just simple but wouldn't you want the prospective GM to have a plan for dealing with Howard in his interview process? NBA teams should run their organizations more like a business. The shit they do makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## R-Star

I'm so used to hearing Jeremy Lin that my ears perk up thinking there's a trade any time I hear Jeremy Lamb.


----------



## Floods

Sullinger, Miller, Moultrie, and Perry all on the board for Boston.


----------



## Vuchato

wow i've been saying his name wrong


----------



## TheAnswer

There we go, Boston needs to take Sully now.


----------



## Wade County

Evan Fournier to the Nuggets.

Boston with 2 picks here - lot of talent still on the board.


----------



## MemphisX

Now Denver is a great drafting team.So I am sure this guy will be awesome.


----------



## Dissonance

Travere Bernard?


----------



## King Joseus

Good ol' Fran Fraschilla.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Maybe I am just simple but wouldn't you want the prospective GM to have a plan for dealing with Howard in his interview process? NBA teams should run their organizations more like a business. The shit they do makes absolutely no sense.


Whatever ends up happening they're going to pretend has been planned out months prior.

GM's know how to lie.


----------



## Dissonance

King Joseus said:


> Good ol' Fran Fraschilla.


"Gotta love..."


----------



## Smath

Actually more like a bust


----------



## MemphisX

Boston needs some athletes.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Boston needs some athletes.


They should trade the pick for Jason Kidd or some other old guy.


----------



## Dissonance

Get Nash, Kidd, dig up Wilt's corpse.


----------



## hobojoe

MemphisX said:


> Maybe I am just simple but wouldn't you want the prospective GM to have a plan for dealing with Howard in his interview process? NBA teams should run their organizations more like a business. The shit they do makes absolutely no sense.


What makes you think he doesn't have a plan? You really think if his mind is made up to trade Howard he's going to tell Ric Bucher at this point?


----------



## MemphisX

Perry Jones/Jared Sullinger would be a nice swing for Boston.


----------



## Floods

Shut up Bilas


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> What makes you think he doesn't have a plan? You really think if his mind is made up to trade Howard he's going to tell Ric Bucher at this point?


Ric Bucher is an insider. He has sources....


----------



## Floods

Shut up you ****ing dickhead analysts. NO ONE WANTS TO LISTEN TO YOU.


----------



## MemphisX

Baylor might not ever get another high level recruit :2ti:


----------



## Floods

Sullinger is off the board.


----------



## Dissonance

Sullinger to Boston. Nice.


----------



## Wade County

Great pick by the Celts. Damn.


----------



## kbdullah

Everybody hates Raymond and by Raymond I mean David Stern. The boo birds are crying non-stop.


----------



## MemphisX

Boston just got one of the top 5 players in this draft in the 20s.


----------



## Floods

I have a feeling Ainge snaps up Perry Jones with the other pick, though I'd prefer Moultrie.


----------



## Dissonance

Boston taking another big up next.


----------



## Floods

And we'll get neither...


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Shut up you ****ing dickhead analysts. NO ONE WANTS TO LISTEN TO YOU.


Yep


----------



## MarioChalmers

Sullinger's gonna be good. This is the first time I've called something here in a while. He's gonna be good.


----------



## TheAnswer

I think Boston takes Fab Melo, hope they take Perry though.


----------



## Nimreitz

MemphisX said:


> Perry Jones/Jared Sullinger would be a nice swing for Boston.


Would be awesome if they did it with Sully first too, because that would ruin my chances at winning my mock contest. Had it the other way around.


----------



## Floods

These interviews are dog shit.


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> Ric Bucher is an insider. He has sources....


There have still been trade rumors surrounding Howard coming out the last few days. Of course the Magic are going to say they want to keep Howard or convince him to stay until a trade is imminent. Of course they're also talking trades at the same time, and perhaps the new GM's mind is made up already, we don't know and neither does Ric Bucher or his sources.


----------



## Nimreitz

MemphisX said:


> Boston just got one of the top 5 players in this draft in the 20s.


Yup. Rebounding and back to the basket post moves translate. Don't need to be a big or athletic guy to box out and post up.


----------



## R-Star

Better not ****ing take Fab Melo. 

And shut the **** up McHale. I don't want to hear 5 minutes of your boring shit.

**** me.


----------



## Floods

Fab Melo to Celtics at 22.


----------



## Bubbles

So much for that R-Star. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

There goes Fab, sorry R-Star.


----------



## Dissonance

Fab Melo to Boston.


----------



## MemphisX

I am not a fan of Fab.


----------



## R-Star

****!

Fuuuuuuuccccck!


Sorry mods.


----------



## Floods

I don't know what to think about this. Melo's basically a Perkins type guy, which is cool, no complaints about that. Coming into tonight I would've been just fine with him at 22. But with Moultrie still on the board? Ehhh.


----------



## King Joseus

More booze!


----------



## Floods

Atlanta won't be taking Moultrie at 23.


----------



## MemphisX

Atl takes Wroten?


----------



## TucsonClip

Boston completely beefed up that frontcourt


----------



## Tom

Fab Olawakandi


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> There have still been trade rumors surrounding Howard coming out the last few days. Of course the Magic are going to say they want to keep Howard or convince him to stay until a trade is imminent. Of course they're also talking trades at the same time, and perhaps the new GM's mind is made up already, we don't know and neither does Ric Bucher or his sources.


Sarcasm bro. These guys "sources" are a joke. They hardly ever break shit.


----------



## Dissonance

Sounds like Jenkins to ATL.


----------



## Wade County

If Miami gets Perry i'll jizz. Unlikely though.


----------



## R-Star

Tom said:


> Fab Olawakandi


With that deep a pick? I'd be perfectly ok with that.


----------



## Floods

MemphisX said:


> Atl takes Wroten?


Nope.


----------



## Floods

Dallas with a headscratcher at 24.


----------



## Nimreitz

MemphisX said:


> I am not a fan of Fab.


Nor am I. Glad to see someone I remember from 2002 agreeing with me on most of these guys.


----------



## R-Star

King Joseus said:


> More booze!


I'm getting drunk. 

I want Lamb now unless there's another decent 7 footer around.


----------



## Floods

John Jenkins to Atlanta.


----------



## TucsonClip

Not a head scratcher to me. HUGE Cunningham fan. Dude lives at the line and is athletic as anyone.


----------



## 29380

My sleeper pick is going to Dallas.


----------



## Wade County

Cavs will take Perry surely


----------



## MemphisX

John Jenkins :2ti: You can't buy this shit. NBA teams are just freaking dumb.


----------



## Floods

For Atlanta Jenkins is an iffy pick, but for Memphis or Miami he would've been good.


----------



## R-Star

Since Melo is off the board the Pacers should trade their pick for Williams...


----------



## 29380

If PJIII falls to Miami. :nonono:


----------



## 29380

Jared Cunningham is going to be a beast.


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> Sarcasm bro. These guys "sources" are a joke. They hardly ever break shit.


Ah, gotcha.

...and Jared Cunningham for Dallas?


----------



## MemphisX

Wish we could trade down here...


----------



## R-Star

I don't know about this kid. Nice highlights though.


----------



## Rather Unique

Floods said:


> For Atlanta Jenkins is an iffy pick, but for Memphis or Miami he would've been good.


Wanted him here. Would've been a nice fit of the bench.


----------



## TucsonClip

Hes their Devin Harris replacement, years later.


----------



## Wade County

Miami with the chance to draft Moultrie or Jones....dont **** it up!


----------



## 29380

LOL @ the Pacers pick typical


----------



## 29380

R-Star said:


> I don't know about this kid. Nice highlights though.


He is like Shumpert.


----------



## Floods

R-Star's gonna be maaaaaad when Indy picks. :lol:


----------



## King Joseus

Indeed.


----------



## Wade County

Please dont **** this up Miami - its so simple!


----------



## Nimreitz

Wade County said:


> Please dont **** this up Miami - its so simple!


Jones still on the board...

The Heat take Uncle Festus!


----------



## Floods

Tony Wroten to Grizzlies.


----------



## Floods

Nimreitz said:


> Jones still on the board...
> 
> The Heat take Uncle Festus!


Best nickname ever.


----------



## R-Star

Sooo.... I've been sitting here crossing my fingers the Pacers will take this Perry Jones dude and you're telling me they don't? 

****

****

****.


----------



## MemphisX

We really needed a shooter, glad we drafted one of the worst.


I actually like this pick for us though.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> Sooo.... I've been sitting here crossing my fingers the Pacers will take this Perry Jones dude and you're telling me they don't?
> 
> ****
> 
> ****
> 
> ****.


*snickers*


----------



## R-Star

Tell me it's Lamb at least then.

Come on. ****ing twitter and you guys reading it. Now I'm a scarded.


----------



## Floods

Just wait.


----------



## 29380

R-Star said:


> Tell me it's Lamb at least then.
> 
> Come on. ****ing twitter and you guys reading it. Now I'm a scarded.


You should be.


----------



## TheAnswer

Holy shit Miami needs to pick Perry.


----------



## Floods

MILES PLUMLEE :jigga:


----------



## Bubbles

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nimreitz

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

So sorry R-Star


----------



## Rather Unique

Ahhahahaaaaaaaaa a white guy, of course.


----------



## MemphisX

I am printing up shirts:

*It could be worse, your team could have drafted Miles Plumlee.*


----------



## 29380

Was there ever any doubt that Bird's last draft pick would be a white guy?


----------



## R-Star

You've got to be ****ing kidding me.

For the love of ****. Another white try hard forward? ANOTHER ONE!

**** this shit. I'm getting drunk and playing video games.


----------



## Floods

Miami's getting one of Perry or Moultrie. I'd take Moultrie.


----------



## Dissonance

Heat trading it.


----------



## Floods

Well then.


----------



## Knick Killer

Miles ****ing Plumlee...


----------



## R-Star

"You know, I like that kid. You know, the white one. He reminds me of a Jeff Foster, Lou Amundson, Tyler Hansbrough type of player."

**** you Indy. And I bet the Heat get this Jones III dude. 

Stern rigged the draft!


----------



## TucsonClip

Gizzlies working on a trade...


----------



## Floods

Why deal this? Have to see what the return is.


----------



## TheAnswer

What the **** is Stern long pausing for?


----------



## R-Star

My iPad is dying. So am I.


----------



## Dissonance

> Heat will get a future first round pick and the 45th pick from Sixers according to sources.


Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider


----------



## Dissonance

TheAnswer said:


> What the **** is Stern long pausing for?


He's working the crowd. Heel mode.


----------



## TucsonClip

Great draft for Philly


----------



## TheAnswer

Well not really interested in who OKC should take or anything, but Chicago should take Marquis Teague.


----------



## Wade County

God ****ing dammit Miami. Instead of getting the chance to add lottery talent for cheap salary, we trade it out for a future 1st and a mid 2nd rounder? LAME!


----------



## Dissonance

PJIII to OKC.


----------



## Diable

Plumlee apparently did really well at the combine. This is the area where he was projected to go. He's a role player at the NBA level, but you won't find many superstars this late.


----------



## TucsonClip

PJ3 to OKC. WOW


----------



## Nimreitz

I just feel like he had 2 full years at Baylor and never impressed and never improved. Now this knee problem.


----------



## Bubbles

PJ3 to the Thunder.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Plumlee apparently did really well at the combine. This is the area where he was projected to go. He's a role player at the NBA level, but you won't find many superstars this late.


I'd rather take a shot at a lotto guy who dropped due to knee questions than some white hustle nobody like the Pacers always ****ing do.


----------



## MemphisX

good spot for Perry Jones.


----------



## Floods

Great for OKC.


----------



## R-Star

**** you OKC. The rich get richer, the white get whiter.


----------



## TheAnswer

Things about to get real if that knee issue doesn't bother him in the NBA.


----------



## MemphisX

Damn, he is a stick with a badly fitted suit.


----------



## MemphisX

Westbrook, Harden, Jones, Durant, Ibaka...**** you NBA.


----------



## rocketeer

i don't think perry jones does anything in the nba. still a really good pick at this point for the thunder.


----------



## kbdullah

Presti laughing at the league right now. And they get Maynor back smh.


----------



## Nimreitz

He can't play for them next year.


----------



## TucsonClip

All about value.


----------



## R-Star

rocketeer said:


> i don't think perry jones does anything in the nba. still a really good pick at this point for the thunder.


If you're the Thunder its more than worth the risk though.

Same could have been said for many teams that passed him up.


----------



## R-Star

So the only smile worthy thing thats happened for me so far is MKG going #2? Other than that its been "**** this. What? This is boring" and a lot of drinking.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> If you're the Thunder its more than worth the risk though.
> 
> Same could have been said for many teams that passed him up.


Not many, but yeah the last 5 or so picks.


----------



## Knick Killer

OKC getting PJ3 with a chip on his shoulder at 28 could be huge for them if his knee isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## Tom

Man, I know OKC really wanted plumblee...too bad they had to settle for 3.

I'm glad the Pacers were able to replace Jeff foster's back injury.


----------



## Floods

Here goes Tyshawn Taylor


----------



## Vuchato

the shitcago bulls


----------



## TheAnswer

Nice pick.


----------



## MemphisX

Wow did they waste a draft pick with that bum.


----------



## Floods

**** you twitter


----------



## Knick Killer

Personally, I was never impressed with him watching him at Baylor. He didn't do a damn thing in that Final 4 game against Kentucky.


----------



## Tom

Perry Jones will be awesome.


----------



## 29380

Now that the first round is over time to start praying for Quincy Miller to fall to 48.

:gopray:


----------



## R-Star

Wonder when Lamb is going to go. I could see him ending up being a steal. No star potential, but solid guard role player / reliable starter surrounded by stars.


----------



## kbdullah

Nimreitz said:


> He can't play for them next year.


why not, is he still going to be injured?


----------



## Nimreitz

Knicks4life said:


> No that the first round is over time to start praying for Quincy Miller to fall to 48.
> 
> :gopray:


Shit, you can probably buy #31 for $3 million.


----------



## R-Star

Tom said:


> Perry Jones will be awesome.


He's no Plumtree, that's for sure.






_...... I don't ****ing care. It sounds better._


----------



## 29380

Nimreitz said:


> Shit, you can probably buy #31 for $3 million.


 already used the 3 million in the Tyson Chandler trade.


----------



## rocketeer

i feel like doron lamb or tyshawn taylor might have been a better pick for the bulls.


----------



## Floods

Festus Ezeli to Warriors


----------



## kbdullah

wonderful enthusiasm, hospitality lmfao


----------



## R-Star

Are they going to show us the second round?


----------



## hobojoe

Stern is killing me :laugh:


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Festus Ezeli to Warriors


Guy sounds like hes an exotic spicy pasta I want to try.


----------



## 29380

I can't wait to boo the shit out of Adam Silver in a few years.


----------



## Tom

*R-Star* He's no Plumtree, that's for sure.

Larry must have been pissed about something.

He is a Pinetree


----------



## R-Star

Knicks4life said:


> I can't wait to boo the shit out of Adam Silver in a few year.


Won't be laughing when he casts a spell on you.


----------



## R-Star

kbdullah said:


> wonderful enthusiasm, hospitality lmfao


I was waiting for a "Hey crowd. Do you still beat your wife!?!"


----------



## Nimreitz

kbdullah said:


> why not, is he still going to be injured?


He's not good enough to play for the Western Conference Champions. Can't get past Collison.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> Are they going to show us the second round?


They better. I don't have cable, so I'm watching a Canadian stream.


----------



## kbdullah

What they say about the backup quarterback being the most popular guy in the city really is true :stern:


----------



## MemphisX

Hmmm...Bobcats seem like they have some sort of a plan. Offensive PG, two Defensive wings, big shotblocker...just need a BJ Mullens to actually develop.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> They better. I don't have cable, so I'm watching a Canadian stream.


We win bro. You and me win.

Canada-aaa **** YEA! Comin to do some medi-ocre stu-u-uf!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Jeff Taylor should be able to compete in Charlotte.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> We win bro. You and me win.
> 
> Canada-aaa **** YEA! Comin to do some medi-ocre stu-u-uf!


Loving these off season hockey highlights during commercials.


----------



## hobojoe

Fran Frascilla with a classic line


----------



## kbdullah

Ok Mavs you got two picks, Quincy Miller should be one of them, they were working out both the Baylor guys earlier I heard


----------



## Nimreitz

kbdullah said:


> Ok Mavs you got two picks, Quincy Miller should be one of them, they were working out both the Baylor guys earlier I heard


Yeah I heard that too. They want him for sure.


----------



## R-Star

You know, as a Pacers fan if Doron Lamb is around where our 2nd was supposed to be, I'm really going to hate Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## 29380

:yesyesyes:


----------



## hobojoe

Bernard James!


----------



## hobojoe

Great guy, really happy for him. Dude can defend and finish around the rim with either hand.


----------



## Nimreitz

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah I heard that too. They want him for sure.


Or Jae Crowder and Bernard James. Haha

I like Crowder though


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> Loving these off season hockey highlights during commercials.


"The Pittsburgh Penguins lock up Sidney Crosby for 10 semi seasons for 8.7 loonies per annum!"


Yep. That's how we talk.


----------



## Nimreitz

hobojoe said:


> Great guy, really happy for him. Dude can defend and finish around the rim with either hand.


How does he stack up to other FSU guys drafted recently?


----------



## MemphisX

He is going to make money in endorsements.


----------



## kbdullah

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah I heard that too. They want him for sure.


But Twitter says otherwise


----------



## 29380

:usa:


----------



## -James-

Nice moment there.


----------



## R-Star

Who's been telling black dudes that the dread pony tail is cool?


Was it you?


----------



## R-Star

Nice show of respect to the army dude. 

Class move. Lets see someone shit talk Dan Gilbert on that one **** heads.


----------



## 29380

R-Star said:


> Lets see someone shit talk Dan Gilbert on that one **** heads.


He was picked by the Mavs.


----------



## 29380

> Mark Cuban ‏@mcuban
> I love that kid !! USA !!


...


----------



## e-monk

wait a minute! is the Dean from Community just a heart beat from the NBA commissioner seat of power?


----------



## hobojoe

Nimreitz said:


> How does he stack up to other FSU guys drafted recently?


Not really similar to any. I mean, he's definitely a defense first guy like Chris Singleton. He'll be able to stick around in the league, obviously a high character guy, has size, can defend (not just a shot blocker) and not a complete buffoon on offense. Just don't run your offense through him and he'll be an asset.


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> Nice show of respect to the army dude.
> 
> Class move. Lets see someone shit talk Dan Gilbert on that one **** heads.


How the **** can Dan ****ing Gilbert trade a guy who served 3 tours of duty in Iraq so idiots like Gilbert can be free!?!?


----------



## 29380

Orlando Johnson going to the Pacers.


----------



## Nimreitz

Why the hell am I watching this even in the background. They should just randomly assign these players to teams.


----------



## R-Star

I like this Orlando guy. He looks like if I was at a BestBuy he'd sell me the best printer around and not **** me around on extra warranty. 

Best of luck to him.

**** this other guys beard.


----------



## R-Star

Knicks4life said:


> Orlando Johnson going to the Pacers.


For realsies? I swear I wrote that best buy stuff prior to finding that news out.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> I like this Orlando guy. He looks like if I was at a BestBuy he'd sell me the best printer around and not **** me around on extra warranty.
> 
> Best of luck to him.
> 
> **** this other guys beard.


"The rich get richer, the white get whiter" is my favorite quote of the night. Someone should add that to the thread title.


----------



## 29380

:sigh:


----------



## TheAnswer

Damnit.


----------



## hobojoe

Bernard's story really is crazy though. I know they alluded to it a little bit, but this is a guy who never played high school ball. In fact, he dropped out of high school and ended up getting his GED, going into the Air Force and really changing his life. He was discovered playing in essentially what was a military rec league, ended up going to Tallahassee Community College before transferring to FSU. Now he's on his way to the NBA. ****ing awesome.


----------



## R-Star

Knicks4life said:


> He was picked by the Mavs.


Nope. He screams a Dan Gilbert type of pick. 

Look at those jerseys by the way. Florescent yellow. That's where its at.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> "The rich get richer, the white get whiter" is my favorite quote of the night. Someone should add that to the thread title.


At least someone said it. I was sitting there with my hands in the air for like an hour thinking "How has no one said anything yet!"


----------



## R-Star

I feel bad when guys like Lamb drop like this. I guess he hasn't dropped far, but I bet he was sitting there with his hopes up thinking he had a shot at getting into the 15-25.


----------



## Nimreitz

You said it! It was my favorite drunk R-Star comment ever!


----------



## 29380

Tyshawn Taylor to the Nets


----------



## TheAnswer

I hope Lamb falls to NY


----------



## Bubbles

Now that is a pick I like.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> You said it! It was my favorite drunk R-Star comment ever!


Nah man, I know I said it. I was just sitting around wondering how no one patted me on the back for it. It was gold Jerry. Gold!


Good for Lamb. He was my dude in this draft outside of MKG.


----------



## R-Star

This guy looks like he's ready to cry.


----------



## R-Star

Wow. This Mark Jackson stuff is news to me. Chalk this up for the second time I've smiled tonight.


Nice hardball question. Bet this Bob Myers guy is like "Are you ****ing kidding me? Where did this question come from?"


----------



## R-Star

Wow, you weren't kidding. Pacers get Orlando "Best Buy" Johnson.

Third smile of the night.


----------



## roux

Not thrilled with Henson.. love Lamb. Bucks looking like they hit the 2nd round jackpot once again


----------



## TheAnswer

Come on Machado


----------



## R-Star

How are these Knick fans mad with a second round pick?


----------



## Nimreitz

hahahahahahahahahahaha

I love the draft. Kostas!


----------



## 29380

I'll trust Fran.


----------



## TheAnswer

:cosby:


----------



## roux

hilarious...**** the knicks fans


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> hilarious...**** the knicks fans


**** dirty grease bags from New York in general.



....yep


----------



## Nimreitz

roux2dope said:


> Not thrilled with Henson.. love Lamb. Bucks looking like they hit the 2nd round jackpot once again


Classic Bucks. Awful first pick (except for Jennings), okay 2nd Rounder.


----------



## roux

Nimreitz said:


> Classic Bucks. Awful first pick (except for Jennings), okay 2nd Rounder.


its almost funny at this point... we may be the best 2nd round drafting team in the league over the last 20 years and maybe the worst first round drafting team


----------



## 29380

roux2dope said:


> hilarious...**** the knicks fans





R-Star said:


> **** dirty grease bags from New York in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ....yep


:twoguns:


----------



## roux

Izzet Turkyilmalz from Turkey...lol.. sounds like a made up kvbl guy


----------



## King Joseus

roux2dope said:


> Izzet Turkyilmalz from Turkey...lol.. sounds like a made up kvbl guy


We're (usually, now) better than that.


----------



## R-Star

Is this shit really the most exciting trade so far?


----------



## R-Star

Knicks4life said:


> :twoguns:


Hes no Ogre Kuzmic.


----------



## roux

King Joseus said:


> We're (usually, now) better than that.


Cmon im pretty sure i have seen Ognjen Kuzmic in someone's signature around here


----------



## R-Star

King Joseus said:


> We're (usually, now) better than that.


Zanzibar Flamethrower.


----------



## TucsonClip

BTW the Cavs taking back Azubuike allows the Mavs to keep Cunningham without using anymore cap space.


----------



## LA68

I have to say most teams have made decent picks. No head scratchers yet.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> Zanzibar Flamethrower.


:lol:


----------



## roux

LA68 said:


> I have to say most teams have made decent picks. No head scratchers yet.


The Bucks drafting another shot blocking no offense big man after drafting larry sanders and trading for both epke udoh and Dalembert in the last year is pretty mind blowing


----------



## LA68

roux2dope said:


> The Bucks drafting another shot blocking no offense big man after drafting larry sanders and trading for both epke udoh and Dalembert in the last year is pretty mind blowing


Sanders is a project and so is Udoh . You had Gooden playing center at the end of the season for goodness sake ! Can't rely on either one. 

You can never have too many bigs.


----------



## LA68

I guess the Lakers had to have someone named Odom lol


----------



## roux

LA68 said:


> Sanders is a project and so is Udoh . You had Gooden playing center at the end of the season for goodness sake ! Can't rely on either one.
> 
> You can never have too many bigs.


Normally id agree with that, but having 4 guys with the exact same skill set and the exact same weakness is not good


----------



## Nimreitz

So it makes sense to draft a guy who is 210 pounds to play center.


----------



## roux

Nimreitz said:


> So it makes sense to draft a guy who is 210 pounds to play center.


who did that?


----------



## LA68

Is this a race for the player with the most complicated name ?


----------



## LA68

Nimreitz said:


> So it makes sense to draft a guy who is 210 pounds to play center.


Henson, Udoh PF
Dalembert, Sanders C

You come to the basket at your own risk.

Monta and Brandon do the shooting, the bigs play D


----------



## TheAnswer

Deron Williams teammate from the Turkish team I think


----------



## Nimreitz

roux2dope said:


> who did that?


The Bucks did that.


----------



## roux

LA68 said:


> Henson, Udoh PF
> Dalembert, Sanders C
> 
> You come to the basket at your own risk.
> 
> Monta and Brandon do the shooting, the bigs play D


Yeah, we are going to block alot of shots, especially with how bad our perimeter d is... Jennings Ellis and Dunleavy


----------



## rocketeer

this second half of the 2nd round has really turned into just entirely random foreign guys.


----------



## roux

Nimreitz said:


> The Bucks did that.


He's not going to play center...


----------



## 29380

Good for Robbie.


----------



## roux

of those 4 guys henson would be the last guy to play the 5


----------



## Nimreitz

roux2dope said:


> He's not going to play center...


That's somehow worse. He CAN'T play any aspect of PF. Definitely can't beat out Udoh or Mbah a Moute.


----------



## LA68

roux2dope said:


> Yeah, we are going to block alot of shots, especially with how bad our perimeter d is... Jennings Ellis and Dunleavy


Lots of missed shots = lots of rebounds

Detroit might have a monster with Drummond/Monroe up front. Maybe they are panicking ?


----------



## roux

Nimreitz said:


> That's somehow worse. He CAN'T play any aspect of PF. Definitely can't beat out Udoh or Mbah a Moute.


He needs to gain about 30-40 pounds to play center in this league, and some kind of offensive game to be an effective power foward...i dont really like the pick in that regard but im confident he is probably more talented than Sanders and Udoh


----------



## LA68

Nimreitz said:


> That's somehow worse. He CAN'T play any aspect of PF. Definitely can't beat out Udoh or Mbah a Moute.


The kid isn't full grown yet. He will always be tall though.

Tall with long arms = can't be pump faked because he blocks shots without jumping


----------



## LA68

Knicks4life said:


> Good for Robbie.


Rubio is gonna drive. And now he'll have a few shooters to kick it out to. Not bad, he'll fit if he can stay healthy


----------



## roux

LA68 said:


> The kid isn't full grown yet. He will always be tall though.
> 
> Tall with long arms = can't be pump faked because he blocks shots without jumping


7'6 wingspan 9'6 standing reach with elite shot blocking instincts means this guy will play in this league... can his offensive game develop is key for him


----------



## 29380

Kevin Jones went to the draft and did not get drafted that is sad. :no:


----------



## 29380




----------



## LA68

A lot of PG's Machado, Holloway etc.. are still available. Mitch better be on the phones !!


----------



## LA68

Knicks4life said:


>


Damn ! :2ti:


----------



## Nimreitz

roux2dope said:


> 7'6 wingspan 9'6 standing reach with elite shot blocking instincts means this guy will play in this league... can his offensive game develop is key for him


Like Thabeet, right? Size isn't everything no matter how often people say it this time of year.


----------



## roux

Nimreitz said:


> Like Thabeet, right? Size isn't everything no matter how often people say it this time of year.


Thabeet was an awkward freak... Henson doesnt remind me of him at all... but thanks for scaring the crap out of me


----------



## Nimreitz

What about Brandan Wright who also had a 7'4'' wingspan and was much better in college?


----------



## FSH

Predictions

Best to come out of draft:
MKG
Dion Waiters(had to go with the homer pick even though im not 100% on it)
Kendall Marshall
Perry Jones III
Meyers Leonard! (After watching so many big white guys fail im rooting for the guy)


----------



## Nimreitz

Damn, you could have labelled that your list of busts and I'd agree.

I like Robinson, um.... yeah. I like Robinson.


----------



## gi0rdun

Pretty good draft for both the Warriors and the Rockets. No complaints here, but I'm curious to see what the Rockets want to do moving forward.


----------



## hroz

Bucks shouldm't pick up the option on Dalembert its 7 mill.


----------



## hroz

GSW are my winners from this draft. Apart from the Hornets obviously.

Bogut/Ezeli/Kuzmić
Lee/Green
Barnes/Wright
Thompson/
Curry/

Need to sign some guards and get rid of Biedrins.


----------



## rocketeer

hroz said:


> Bucks shouldm't pick up the option on Dalembert its 7 mill.


i'm not really sure why they wouldn't. he helps their team, his contract will be an asset at the trade deadline, they aren't going to lure any big time free agents, they aren't in the luxury tax.

why exactly should they just throw him away?


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> That was a dumb pick. Meyers is "so athletic" and his highlight reel shows no athletic plays.


----------



## shmip

Milea plumlee is the worst pick in this draft , its like larry bird said what the hell who cares.. Lets gamble


----------



## R-Star

shmip said:


> Milea plumlee is the worst pick in this draft , its like larry bird said what the hell who cares.. Lets gamble


I heard from many reliable sources that a lot of teams had him in the top 10.


----------



## -James-

I read top 7


----------



## R-Star

-James- said:


> I read top 7


Many see him as the best big outside of Anthony Davis, sources say.


----------



## Floods

16 hours later, the Waiters pick is still funny.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> 16 hours later, the Waiters pick is still funny.


I honestly don't mind it much. Not like they went way off the board with it.


Sure, they could have picked up a star potential big man like Plummy, but a lot of teams missed out on that.


----------



## shmip

lol , top 10


----------



## R-Star

shmip said:


> lol , top 10


Yea man. That's what the sources told me.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> I heard from many reliable sources that a lot of teams had him in the top 10.


Top 10 what?


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Top 10 what?


Top 10 best player of all time.


----------



## TheAnswer

I wonder what your sources are.


----------



## R-Star

TheAnswer said:


> I wonder what your sources are.


I have 3 of them that I contacted last night. I'm surprised none of you heard the same from these guys.


----------



## Bubbles

zagsfan20 said:


>


So he can jump over high school kids?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Teams I thought did the best:

Golden State - Harrison Barnes fills a need and was good value outside of the top 5, I think he'll surprise people as a pro. Really like Festus Ezeli as a backup center, brings a lot of the toughness this team is lacking. Love the Draymond Green pick. He does everything that Royce White does, only 20 picks later and he gets on airplanes.

Detroit - Greg Monroe and the Pistons looked like they were well on their way to dieing a slow death in each other's arms. Monroe needs to be playing the 4 next to a big athletic center that can finish and protect the rim, but he made them just good enough that it didn't look they would ever be bad enough to get a player like that. Drummond is a great pick and a great fit. I believe Detroit would have taken him at #2. Playing next to Monroe frees him up to run around and do all the things he does well without having to worry about making decisions with the ball in his hands. Also like the Kim English pick. He has value as a Gary Neal / Norris Cole type of player.

Houston - I am pretty sure Terrence Jones will be one of the 10 best players from this draft class and I don't know how he never got any momentum going for him when guys like Dion Waiters and Meyers Leonard were shooting up draft boards. Wasn't super high on Lamb, but 12 is past the point where I would be nervous about him. On the flip-side, 16 is probably not past the point where I stop being nervous about Royce White, even though I really like him. I put them up here because I thought they smartly kept all of their first rounders rather than trade into the top 10. There is an extremely good chance that at least one of Jones, Lamb, and White will be a top 10 player from this draft, so they were wise to stay put.

Teams I'm mixed about:

New Orleans - I hate, hate, hate the Austin Rivers pick, but they still got a LOT better. Darius Miller is a good second round pickup. Would have loved to see them pair Davis with John Henson or even Terrence Jones. Rivers is a dime-a-dozen scorer. Worst case: Jerryd Bayless without the athleticsim. Best case: Stephon Curry without the passing. Hate Rivers. They still did great because they had the #1 pick, but I think they will regret what they could have gotten at #10.

Boston - It's crazy that a team that was one game away from the Finals last year is going to add a player as good as Sullinger at #21. It really doesn't matter if he can't play in 4 or 5 years, their window is now. Unfortunately, I hate what they did with the next pick. I've heard people say Fab Melo is an upgrade over Ryan Hollins and Greg Stiemsma, but I'm not convinced that's true. Melo is a turd. Bad hands and never had to make a defensive rotation in college. Doc's going to have a lot of fun trying to teach him where he's supposed to be on the floor.

Teams that did the worst:

Cleveland - I feel like I was on Waiters early, arguing with Syracuse fans even before conference play started that he was easily their best player and wouldn't be around next year, even though Boeheim was sand-bagging his minutes to try to keep him out of the draft. I never expected this though. I actually LIKE Waiters and think #4 is 15 spots too early for him. That was a terrible pick.

Miami - I understand that they just won the championship and don't think they need anything, but there were still players on the board of a quality you rarely see at the end of the first round. I feel like Draymond Green was born to play on this team, I don't know how they let him slip through their fingers.

Indiana - He's not even the good one!


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> *Indiana - He's not even the good one!*


Listen here lady, you better watch it.


----------



## 29380

Still can't believe the Dion Waiters pick drafting someone you did not workout in the top 5 is ridiculous, I'm willing to bet almost anything that both Jared Cunningham and Jeremy Lamb will be better pros than Waiters.


----------



## E.H. Munro

TheAnswer said:


> I wonder what your sources are.


His buddies Austin Nichols, Johnny Walker, and Jim Beam, not to mention his dear Old Grandad.


----------



## MemphisX

R-Star said:


> I honestly don't mind it much. Not like they went way off the board with it.
> 
> 
> Sure, they could have picked up a star potential big man like Plummy, but a lot of teams missed out on that.




If I told you a year ago he was going top 4, you would have laughed. He did nothing during the season to warrant his rise and did not work out so...


----------



## zagsfan20

Prince said:


> So he can jump over high school kids?


If you didn't think that was athletic, I don't know what to tell you. 

The notion that he's a 'stiff' is ridiculous. Very few 7'1" guys can get air time like that.


----------



## zagsfan20

Nuts in face!


----------



## Nimreitz

That doesn't mean anything. I still remember the Chad Ford article where he said Patrick O'Bryant ran the floor like a gazelle in some workout.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Maybe Indiana drafted this Plumlee in hopes of recruiting those other Plumlee's...Duke can show them how


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> That doesn't mean anything. I still remember the Chad Ford article where he said Patrick O'Bryant ran the floor like a gazelle in some workout.


I'm sorry that you listen to Chad Ford. Don't know what to tell you. He thought Pavel Podkolzine should have been the #2 pick. 

Go with what you see with your own eyes. 

Leonard is quite the unathletic 'white stiff'....:laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz

Wait, did the Blazers take him? That's what this is about? Never change, zagsfan20.

But by all means be happy with your guard who didn't play a single tournament team in 4 years and a big white zero from the Big Ten.


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> Wait, did the Blazers take him? That's what this is about? Never change, zagsfan20.
> 
> But by all means be happy with your guard who didn't play a single tournament team in 4 years and a big white zero from the Big Ten.


Ummm, do you not remember a couple months ago when we had our Leonard discussion? Ya know, before the Blazers drafted him...

Lillard has played tournament teams, do your homework.

That post seemed troll worthy :yesyesyes:


----------



## Nimreitz

Nimreitz said:


> Been talking about this a little in the bust thread. EVERY bust big man gets described that way. "Oh, rebounding and blocking shots at least he can do that!" That doesn't keep you on the floor or in the league. Thebeet could do that too. Patrick O'Bryant. Melo kinda sucks and has attitude problems. But you're right in that the mock is probably wrong about him falling out of the first round. Heard a rumor within the last hour that he could go lottery.


Wanted to bump this. Never take an athletic project big man that "can play defense right away!" Those guys always suck. Meyers Leonard is looking Robert Swiftish too, but he wasn't called a defensive guy, and he can at least stay on the floor. I'm talking about Fab Melo, Thabeet, Biyombo. Biyombo can get on the floor because the Bobcats are historically awful, but he looks like ass too.

Leonard per 36 minutes: 9.6/7.3/1.8
Swift per 36: 11/9.6/2

I used Swift's second year because he got drafted out of HS, so this lines up the ages, and also Swift played so few minutes his rookie year that it's not really statistically significant.


----------



## Nimreitz

Has Perry Jones assumed his rightful place at the right hand of the Durant yet?


----------

